# Looking for some feedback!



## vaustin3 (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm very new to oil painting and really unfamiliar with specific techniques and the right ways to paint, I've just been kind of winging it but I was looking for some feedback on my second painting ever. Thanks guys!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I don't do oil, but just to stick my ten cents in, I think it's very nice. I like how you can see the different highlights in her hair, and the different skin tones. Kudos to "winging it" =)


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.

This is your second painting ever! That is amazing. 

I love using oils. Most people don't.

The portrait is beautiful! I see one thing off and that is the bottom of the ear. It isn't quite right. So much about this picture is wonderful. I think you did a fantastic job on her hair and face and shoulders. 

It's amazing how others can see things we can't see ourselves in our work. It happens to me all the time. That's one of the reasons I love this group, because I am doing better work by showing a 'work in progress' thread and getting feedback.


----------



## vaustin3 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks you two for your feedback!


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

*Highs & lows*

People are hard to paint cuz the color changes are so delicate so you did GOOD! One input: Your painting is mostly in the midranges, meaning highlights are nearly gone & deep tones not quite there. Assuming she's in the sun, her skin & hair would be sunlit towards the source of light & the shadows would have more blues & secondary light from the other side. I played with Photoshop a bit & added a few highs but no lows but see if you get my drift.


----------



## vaustin3 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you so much for the input! I see where you're coming from, it's so hard to keep the highlights and shadows while keeping it looking smooth. Thank you!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I really really like the feel of this painting and for it to only be your second painting ever? Wow..pretty incredible and I feel the sky is the limit for you. Despite the minor issues, that have already been pointed out, it is a very well executed painting and you should be proud.


----------



## vaustin3 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you very much! I'm really hoping I can only improve from here.


----------



## soperfect paint (Aug 26, 2015)

Welcome to artist forum dear.I like your work.Doing oil painting is not an easy job and you have done it so nicely.
Keep it up


----------



## coolguy23 (Sep 15, 2015)

Very nice job! I am new to oil painting also, but it's fun learning different technics. I am working for the leaves to start changing here in upstate ny so I can paint the landscape. Its so beautiful in the autumn!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum @coolguy23. I cheer every time an oil painter joins. There are not enough of us. I looking forward to the interaction. I started painting about 18 months ago and just started in oils this year. It is most definite my favorite medium.


----------

